# AMTRAK to Diamondhead - forget it!



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Six monthas ago, I booked, and paid for rail travel from Toronto, to Slidell. Yesterday, my travel agent was informed that the return train from Slidell would not be going. No manageable option was offered, even when requested. And no compensation offered. 

As I will have to fly home, I figgured I'd fly down also. So I cancelled all previously made arraqngements and requested a full refund.

Never again will AMTRAK have an opportunity to serve this customer. If you have booked rail passage to Diamondhead, check to make sure that you will be able to get home. If you are not planning to help put the track away, you may be able to get something on the Sunday. But I recomend, if you don't want to fly, take the buss or drive!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know which way your agent routed you, through Chicago then south or to New York, then south. But the Crescent from NY to New Orleans through Slidel is scheduled to run every day in 2010. 
http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer/AM_Route_C/1241245668168/1237405732511
You might want to schedule directly through Amtrak and not give extra money to a travel agent to screw it up.
Several of us have taken the Crescent to DH and it is a nice journey.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dhamilton on 17 Dec 2009 05:19 AM 
Six monthas ago, I booked, and paid for rail travel from Toronto, to Slidell. Yesterday, my travel agent was informed that the return train from Slidell would not be going. No manageable option was offered, even when requested. And no compensation offered. 

As I will have to fly home, I figgured I'd fly down also. So I cancelled all previously made arraqngements and requested a full refund.

Never again will AMTRAK have an opportunity to serve this customer. If you have booked rail passage to Diamondhead, check to make sure that you will be able to get home. If you are not planning to help put the track away, you may be able to get something on the Sunday. But I recomend, if you don't want to fly, take the buss or drive!

Amtrak has on it's web site a section called Service Alerts and Noticies. In that it states that the Crescent will not operate south of Atlanta January 18 through 21(and some other dates). I assume that is the date you planned to return. Amtrak does not own the track it runs on and thus has no control over track availability. That belongs to the Norfolk Southern. They are doing some major track maintenance on those days. Amtrak could have sent you up to Chicago on the City of New Orleans where you could take the Lake Shore Limited to Buffalo and transfer to the Maple Leaf to Toronto. Or you could have flown or taken a bus from New Orleans to Atlanta and continued your journey from there as the Crescent is still running as far as Atlanta on the affected days. Or you could have left a day earlier when the train is still running. If you wish to travel by whatever means be it plane, train, bus or car you have to be flexible now days. It would have been better for you to have looked into the matter rather than flown off the handle and just cancelled everything.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Conte...7608335997


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Had Amtrak offered bus travel to Atlanta, at no cost to me, I may have considered it. No such offer was made. It will not happen again. 

I was trying to avoid flying. but I can rest assured that if one of my flights is cancelled, the airline will assume responsibility for getting me to my destination on another flight, in a taxi, a bus or whatever is has to do. Amtrack was not willing to accept that responsibility.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Airlines do not automatically help either... Bought a round trip ticket from Austin Tx to Tucson AZ, we spent the week house boating on Lake Powell, dropped off at the airport for my return... my flight was cancelled while I was on the water. Had to fend for myself AND had to go through a luggage search in the ticket area...because I was a 'last minute booking'! I felt bad for the Lady who had to undergo the same embarrsassment as 'he' poked through her undies out in the open! 

Last minute my a**! Had the original tix a month ahead of time.... 

John


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

If I cannot drive I do not go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, for the good ole days when all commercial airplanes had propellers. No one searched you or you luggage and you could depend on airline personnel for help if needed.

Not all "progress" is good.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dhamilton on 17 Dec 2009 09:25 AM 
Had Amtrak offered bus travel to Atlanta, at no cost to me, I may have considered it. No such offer was made. It will not happen again. 

I was trying to avoid flying. but I can rest assured that if one of my flights is cancelled, the airline will assume responsibility for getting me to my destination on another flight, in a taxi, a bus or whatever is has to do. Amtrack was not willing to accept that responsibility. 
Greyhound offers a bus that leaves New Orleans around 7am and arrives in Atlanta in time to catch the Crescent. Or you could have driven to Mobile and caught it there. The route runs right through Diamondhead, but it doesn't stop. Fare was only $51. Hardly worth all the angst of changing everything. And there is no guarantee your flight won't be delayed due to bad weather as it's the middle of winter. There have been a lot of complaints about Amtrak's lack of substitute bus service south of Atlanta on those days but we are talking the Government here. Same people that will soon be running your health care system


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Amtrak should supply the substitute bus service.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 17 Dec 2009 10:55 AM 


we are talking the Government here. Same people that will soon be running your health care system



That my friend.......................Is a scary thought.[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 19 Dec 2009 02:39 PM 


Posted By jfrank on 17 Dec 2009 10:55 AM 


we are talking the Government here. Same people that will soon be running your health care system




That my friend.......................Is a scary th[/b]ought.[/b]





You guys are just ridiculous. It has been repeated time and time again that if you like your private healthcare insurance you can keep it. But now it won't come with a lifetime $ cap (i.e. the insurance co deciding what treatment you can have.) And they won't be able to refuse to insure you.

Incidentally, you didn't mention the worry that the Government will take over Medicare . . . 
 And Amtrak's problem is that the Gov hasn't been running it - just starving it of funds to repair equipment and facilities.[/b]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, and VIA did not strand my dad for a few days because of snow....who would ever thought that it would snow in Canada?


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

If they didn't offer a refund, alternate travel or voucher for the same - then they are as bad as amtrack. I'd have been satisfied if I was offered a refund for the portion of the trip that amtrak was unable to provide. Instead they have to give me ALL my money back.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have taken the "City of New Orleans" from Chicago to NO. in each of the years I was able to attend DH, and enjoyed the trip immensely. Did take one trip to New York, and then return via the "Lake Shore LTD". I had the handicap room at the end of the car, and stayed awake all night due to a flat wheel on the truck under my room. We thump-thumped all the way from New York to Chicago. I called customer service after I got home and related the sad tale to the lady at AMTRAK. She issued a full refund of the entire trip cost. I used it to go to DH that year! The AMTRAK personnel do try hard to do a good job, but some things are beyond their ability to have any control over. 
Alex


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Both Amtrak and Via were very prompt at refunding all my money.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 19 Dec 2009 03:47 PM 
It has been repeated time and time again that if you like your private healthcare insurance you can keep it. 


Yes, and sadly you can trust those that keep saying this like you can trust them about global warming, and cap and trade. Two other Anti American schemes.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 21 Dec 2009 03:48 PM 


Posted By Pete Thornton on 19 Dec 2009 03:47 PM 


It has been repeated time and time again that if you like your private healthcare insurance you can keep it.



Yes, and sadly you can trust those that keep saying this like you can trust them about global warming, and cap and trade. Two other Anti American schemes. 


Heck Steve, everyone knows that this Global Warming crap is a hoax. It's just a way for the poor countries to get more money out of us, as if they don't get enough already. The earth has been warming for 20 thousand years, otherwise we would still have glaciers covering most of North America and humans had nothing to do with that. It's just the Earth's natural cycle. Most of the last 2 million years the Earth has been in an ice age. Every hundred thousand years of so it warms up for 15-20 thousand years and the ice melts. Glaciers have advanced and retreated repeatedly for millions of years. The real terror will be when that ice age returns and it isn't that far off. Most scientist think the Earth can only support 1.5 billion people when that happens. That means 4.5 billion of us will have to go. Oops.







Canadians and New Yorkers will be fleeing down to Texas and Mexico. I wonder if Mexico will have an 'open border' policy then?







Anyway, I am already here and I am taking my trains with me when I go.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes John, but when you have ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC, & CNN in your back pocket its easy to sell most Americans what these liars want too. Its all about money. Blame the Insurance companies for all the medical problems without mentioning how many sleaze ball lawyers have sucked the system dry, and then blame the U.S.A. for all the pollution causing the "climate change scheme" while never pointing a finger at the most polluting two countries in the world.................the "Communist Soviet Union" and "Communist Red China." The skies still glow over Chernoble while the world media says nothing.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

could we please back off of the political side of things?


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Dec 2009 12:13 AM 
Gentlemen

could we please back off of the political side of things? 


Why????? The Political side is interesting. This thread has deviated from its origional discussion --- but what is new. Many threads deviate.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I could see the topic becoming a political variant if the subject implied funding of Amtrak to Diamondhead, Hawaii! Otherwise the "off topic" direction is an indicator that the thread is a dead horse(as in the title: forget it) and being reincarnated to the purposes that have nothing to do with live steam and DH 10; only for those who have self serving agendas- like to stir the pot!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 22 Dec 2009 08:51 AM 
I could see the topic becoming a political variant if the subject implied funding of Amtrak to Diamondhead, Hawaii! Otherwise the "off topic" direction is an indicator that the thread is a dead horse(as in the title: forget it) and being reincarnated to the purposes that have nothing to do with live steam and DH 10; only for those who have self serving agendas- like to stir the pot! 
LOL, now Charles I am surprised that you could think anyone on here would do that.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Probably a bit of self-reflection....for the new year. I promise not to hold anyone's "can" under the fire for getting "steamed" by my point of view!


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say Charles that as a Brit it is fascinating to read this stuff. The reason being that we see in the newspapers and hear on TV and Radio what American think of global warming and US health reforms but here on MLS you can actually read what real American think. 

Gives a real insight. The only problem is that its nothing to do with small steam locomotives and getting in DH in 2010! 

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
MLS-Good reading and entertaining...kinda of like the tabloid news of the National Enquirer! Speaking of globe warming, a current news article from the traditional press core (not the MLS press club):

 Pets, Pollution and Personal Choice



In particular the closing statement about eating rabbits. Now, I know down in Texas the jack rabbit population could be reduced thus a great deal of the pollutants that head toward the east coast would be lessen.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Dec 2009 12:13 AM 
Gentlemen

could we please back off of the political side of things? 


Nah... politics is too boring... 

I think we should discuss religion... 

as we all know, "Live Steam" is the "true way"!!!!!


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Dec 2009 12:13 AM 
Gentlemen

could we please back off of the political side of things? 

I agree, we should back off politics. I have had friends dump me because of my political views, and I would hate to see that happen here.

That said, I hope we all can realize that the political situation right now is very troubling for many Americans. Fundamental changes to our system of government and economy are being pushed, and those who prefer things "the way they were" are very frustrated at what they perceive as naiivite among the progressives and their willing accomplices in the media. We are understandably desperate to educate those around us of the consequences for our country should the progressive agenda be fully implemented. Forgive us if we step over the line into forums that are, ideally, politics-free.

Neal


----------

